# [SOLVED] Módulo do kernel para placa som Sunrise Point-LP

## nazgulba

Depois de um problema com o meu notebook DELL Inspiron 7460, tive que instalar o Gentoo LInux do zero. Após a verificação dos itens e configurações constatei que a placa de som não está funcionando embora seja detectada. Segui as recomendações do wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA porém não tive êxito. Executei alguns comandos a seguir para verificar se pelo menos a placa está sendo detectada.

```
lspci -vv | grep -i audio

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Dell Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio
```

```
ls /dev/snd

seq  timer
```

```
alsamixer

cannot open mixer: Arquivo ou diretório inexistente
```

```
lspci -nnk

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio [8086:9d71] (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Dell Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio [1028:0781]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
```

Meu kernel config

http://dpaste.com/1M3ZCHD

Tomei até uma medida extrema e não recomendada ativei todos os módulos no kernel para PCI devices, pois não encontrei que módulo é da Sunrise Point-LP

Dmesg

http://dpaste.com/0T6K7SGLast edited by nazgulba on Wed Apr 15, 2020 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## overlock

Estava com um problema semelhante,eu estava compilando os drivers de som como M e por algum motivo o não estava sendo ativado no boot,então compilei tudo como ativo,mas uma dica que dou no live cd de um # lspci -k  e anote os modulos ativos e use a pesquisa no make menuconfig e habilite só os módulos que precisa.[/b]

----------

## nazgulba

Peguei resposta no forum em inglês de multimedia. Me orientaram a configurar driver direto no kernel ao inves de usar como módulo. 

Funcionou após desativar o PIN CNTRL no kernel, recomplidar kernel, boot e não subiu o kernel. Boot com cd instalação do gentoo e ativado PIN CTRL no kernel, mantendo o SunRise driver no kernel. Compilei e rebotei.

Placa de som detectada.

----------

